# New indoor offroad mini track in Cincinnati (blue ash)



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

Steve King is opening a new mini offroad track on oct 16th in blue ash ohio, we are going to race 1/18th scale thats any 18th scale buggy truggie truck whatever mini-t 18t vendetta ect.ect.ect there are NO rules in the 18th scale class so you can run whatever motor tires bling bling esc servo you get my point, and in the 16th scale class we will be running the new mini revo/mini slash there is a stock and mod class in this scale stock is BOX stock minus reciever and servo meaning you can run your own radio and change the servo THATS ALL you MUST RUN STOCK TIRES IN THE STOCK CLASS, in the mod class you can change your tires and run whatever aftermarket bling you feel makes you faster. Steve builds KILLER tracks the website is www.cincinnatidirtbowl.com


----------



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

racing starts this fridat doors open at 4 racing starts at 7:30


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I am going to try to check the track out in the next few weeks. 

I have a few questions -
How was the turn out this past Friday? What is the most popular class?

Also, do you have any contact information for the owner? It might be helpful to have it on the website.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## CCR (Apr 17, 2008)

*Cincy Dirt Bowl*

The Dirt Bowl had 45 entries last Fri. This was only the 2nd race. The place fills up fast. Pit space for 40 people. It's tight. (2'x2' pit space, and bring your own power strip) Parking is tight also and need people to car pool if possible. Once the lot is full you have to park down the street and get a buddy to give you a ride back to the track. No real room for spectators, it is tight enough with just the racers. The place was full by 6:00 Fri. Raced 3 heats and a main. Ended around 1:00am

Biggest classes - 1/16th Slash, 2WD Mini, and 1/16th Revo


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the information. You said one of the biggest classes is 1/16th Slash. Is that stock or modified?

I prefer stock to keep the costs down. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## CCR (Apr 17, 2008)

1/16th Slash Stock. You can run sportsman or expert. You can change your radio, rec., servo, springs, and pinion. Other than that it has to be box stock, stock tires, no hop ups, and 2s lipo max.


----------



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

last week there were about 10 slashes and 8 revos there are just slightly more slashes than revos the mini-t class had 2 full heats and there was a full heat of 4wd minis, it was a lighter crowd plenty of space was avaible racing ended around 100am


----------

